# ENTp Ne with Ti



## A R I D V A S T N E S S (Mar 9, 2019)

ENTPs, how do you use NeTi? How do you build your Ti frameworks? What is the process, where do you find the pieces to the things you put together? How do you put the pieces together? what do your Ti frameworks look like, how do you build your undersandindgs? how much more Ne do you use than Ti?


----------

